# First attempt at  Fattie qview



## uncle-honky (Sep 1, 2008)

Here we go. First shot at Fattie.

 Diced ham, onions, pre smoked potato, and cheese.

 ? I gotta roll this up??

 If you go for it go for the gold!! First bacon weave.

 After freezer for a few to hold shape.

 My outdoor kitchen...ECB no mods cooking.



 Oh my look at that!!

 Eat me now 2 and a half hours later. apple wood with a hint of mesquite 

 12:30 pm perfect Labor Day side. This is absolutely incredible the fatties. Thanks SMF for the info...Im in love!!


----------



## ezmoney (Sep 4, 2008)

Hope you enjoyed!! Looks good


----------



## wutang (Sep 4, 2008)

Your first fattie and a bacon weave? Like you said-go for the gold. Nice job


----------



## chef_boy812 (Sep 4, 2008)

awesome, and welcome to a total life style addiction.

great job on the q-view!!!


----------



## taterdavid (Sep 4, 2008)

I'm hoping to do my first this weekend, hope it turns out as nice


----------



## werdwolf (Sep 4, 2008)

Great job on your first fattie.  Nothing like going for it all the first time with the bacon weave!


----------



## cinnamonkc (Sep 4, 2008)

Yummy Yummy...looks great...congrats!


----------



## krusher (Sep 4, 2008)

looks great, good job on the first of many.


----------



## uncle-honky (Sep 6, 2008)

Thanks to all for the info...cheers


----------



## richtee (Sep 6, 2008)

Nice Uncle, REAL nice! Hmmm I believe I shall pass on *POINTS* for *STYLE* and *PERSEVERANCE* !


----------



## oscarsroost (Sep 6, 2008)

Did you really get all those fixin rolled up in that little meat?


----------



## gethenet (Sep 6, 2008)

Damn....I guess im going to have to do one this afternoon..along with a slab of spares...Wife and kids are gone...all weekend...only me and the dog...and a case of beer, and the brewers game.......


----------



## uncle-honky (Sep 7, 2008)

By golly I wasn't to sure it would roll up, but it did. I must think ahead next time though and make sure we don't go crazy with the fixin's or maybe just add a bit more sausage. winding up the fattie in the final stage with cling wrap like toy car is the secret to getting it to stay together and plump it up I believe. Thanks again y'all! I believe im an addict now.


----------



## cowgirl (Sep 7, 2008)

Uncle Honky, that looks wonderful! Like the sound of your stuffing.


----------



## erain (Sep 7, 2008)

way to go honky, u are hearbye addicted to fatties!!!! ps loved your vids on your smoker on you tube, specially the second one-love the music!!!!!
great job man!!!


----------



## uncle-honky (Sep 7, 2008)

Thank you Cowgirl and erain . It is great fun. Where do ya find time for work?...lol Not to get off the beaten path, but I thought I would share my most recent video on you tube. This smoke ain't no joke, Saturday Labor Day weekend!! yeehaw


----------

